# Cairo's Empty Highway



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Good Idea....


Cairobserver


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Good Idea....
> 
> 
> Cairobserver


 wonder if the traffic rules would work the same? think I'll wear my life jacket, just in case.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> wonder if the traffic rules would work the same? think I'll wear my life jacket, just in case.




think Titanic minus the iceberg


----------

